

IPad Magazine Readers to Publishers: More, Please - bootload
http://allthingsd.com/20111120/ipad-magazine-readers-to-publishers-more-please/?mod=socialflow

======
iKnowKungFoo
I haven't bought a physical book for nearly a year. I've got a pile of
business magazines that I need to read, but I'd prefer they were on my iPad as
well.

Wired magazine's iPad app allows me to access all issues covered by my current
and previous subscriptions to its physical magazine. I wish more publishers
would do the same.

